# please help



## Rebelution (Jun 24, 2013)

hello,
so i recently bought 3 new fish cichlids after a few days one started to stay near the top of the tank a lot. now its been a day later and it seems to just stay near the top of the heater or the filter. it does seem to have a little bit of white near the top of its head. i am going to the pet store now to get something for ich and melafix not sure if both could be used at once or not. water parameters are all good nitrates were the only one reading at about 10. it is a ten gallon tank and other fish are fine no problems at all. sorry for the lengthy post but i have never had a sick fish yet and kinda worried. also ive read that i should do a water changed before treating the tank is that a good idea? last water changed was 3 days ago.


----------

